# Your V did WHAT ????



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We have a 6 month old male V (Rio) who is energetic, intelligent, affectionate, loved and all other wonderful things associated with the breed. We are doing our best to raise him as an obedient, healthy family pet ... and I believe we are on the right path ... now that being said, Rio is not always the angel we aspire him to be and has gotten into and destroyed things we wish he hadn't.

Rio's path of destruction includes:

1 remote control
1 digital camera
1 new cell phone
A few steaks from the table
shoes, slippers and more shoes
Homework - now try explaining that one to the teacher 

Out of curiosity, I was wondering what intersting, funny and odd things your V has gotten into?


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

Besides the door molding in my bathroom and a corner of the wall that Nico decided to use as his personal chew toy, we have been fairly lucky. He definitely likes to grab the occasional roll of toilet paper or paper towels and shred them though. That's quite fun to clean up!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

toys, socks ,dryer sheets,drywall,there blankets,my blankets,flip flops,the couch,moms purse.boy was she mad.the rug .My boys are always getting into something.Duke espically I think he wants to eat the world.Riley he wants or should I say has a burning desire to jump into my arms and retrieve the hat off of my head.I lost one of my favorite baseball caps this way a couple of weeks ago.......VIZSLA PUPS ARE GREAT... did you hug your Vizsla today...


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Leather lazyboy couch, 2 pairs Bolle sunglasses, one pair Oakleys, 2 pairs prescription eyeglasses, chapter 1 of Marley and Me paperback and yes, a page of homework.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

One pair of gumboots, one pair of ladies shoes (cost me $150), tissues, a jersey, pencils...

I am embarrased to say she also has a penchance for cow & horse dung. I am hoping she will grow out of this!

What are these things called dryer sheets?


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

forgot mention pull ups, hairbrushes, boy's underwear(likes better if used),pillows...
Watch "Marley and Me" puts a charming twist on all the destruction.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

dryer sheets--small tough tissues with fabric softener applied to them, you put them in the clothes dryer to reduce static and freshen the clothes

Reba LOVES dryer sheets and nylons, must be something about the feel in her mouth when she rips them.

Now we are going through a mole stage....she thinks that she is a mole...not chasing the little buggers. My yard looks like an insane greens keeper couldn't decide where the 18th pin should be.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my dogs also think they are moles and that they are supposed to eat them I wonder how they would taste on a skewer hmmm.. barbecued mole bet my dogs would like it


----------



## Tenspot (May 4, 2009)

1notenough said:


> my dogs also think they are moles and that they are supposed to eat them I wonder how they would taste on a skewer hmmm.. barbecued mole bet my dogs would like it


Mine will dig up a mole run every time, and usually get the mole.

The only thing she ever destryoed was a pretend paper crown my daughter made for a play in school.


She IS a shoe queen. Every time she comes in the house she picks up a shoe and carries it around and then deposits it at the Alter to the Great Outside (our bay window) LOL She does not chew the shoes at all, just likes to carry them.


Last Friday we were outside shooting baskets and she showed up with something in her mouth. My son got her to give it to him and it was a large turkey egg. Upon closer examination we found 4 more in the garage. Evidently she was bringing them to us as some sort of gift. We found the nest not far from the house and replaced all the eggs but the hen has abandoned them. I thought it was interesting that she would carry those out of a nest and not break them. She is after all "bringing dad the birds". Later in the weekend the neighbors lab found the nest and broke / ate the eggs.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

hmmm....let's see.
his little hippo stuffed toy
about every fluffy toy we give him
towels
his bed
my ball cap, even if I am wearing one 
bushes at the cottage
my girlfriends sunglasses

thankfully we live in an apt and can watch his every move.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

HELLLLP!!!! My vizsla just accidentally a coca-cola bottle, is this bad, what do i do??!!!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers loves playing with gallon jugs and will "drift" with the jugs on the grass. He also loves taking a slipper and carrying it around when a member of the family comes home. I'm glad that he hasn't really showed any real destructive behavior.


----------



## Vfloyd (Jul 20, 2009)

At the moment floyd likes to chew us - our clothes, hands (any skin is good) and hair if he can get ahold of it. Not so bad with furnture yet, but he also likes shoes (especially if we are wearing them)! But this is normal for V's. right?!!!!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

hey guys i'm 96% sure my vizsla is pregnant


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a pic of 5 month old Rosie standing up and barking at her own reflection in a dresser mirror (sorry pic is so dark). We think she may have gotten ahold of a coffee bean that fell on the floor that day (not joking)--she was spooked and startled by everything and couldn't sleep long after the time she is normally out cold (normally she's a pretty good sleeper at night). 

Oh, yeah, and she's been digging up and trying to consume some pieces of plastic wood that were used to make repairs to a damaged area of hardwood floor (from the last dog...).


----------



## aaclonts (Nov 4, 2009)

It's funny that you mention paper towels and toilet paper...Charlie would be in heaven if we'd let him have free range of those two items!!!! I don't know what the big draw is, but he thinks they exist for him, and him alone!

We give him ice cubes. I know...weird? Every time he hears the ice machine go on, he runs to the kitchen and stands at full attention until we give him one. Then, he proceeds to stalk it like it's his prey or something. Quite the entertainment if you ask me (except for when I just cleaned the floors!)! He hasn't destroyed anything yet and doesn't even show a liking to anything that doesn't belong to him. However, he has DESTROYED all of his chew toys, which I am perfectly okay with (as compared to a sofa...clothes...baseboards...shoes...etc), so we continue to make sure he has plenty of "Charlie toys" to play with and he's perfectly content to keeping to chewing ONLY those!

We will agree with everyone else on here.... Even if Charlie destroyed our things, he'd still be the sweetest, most loving and loyal dog we have ever known. We wouldn't trade him for anything! He spends his every moment making sure we're loved and taken care of and shown all the affection we can handle!

To be completely honest...G has never allowed dogs in his house. He didn't like anything about dogs...the shedding, chewing, messiness. Now that I forced the issue, he's head over heals for Charlie. It's the best to see the two of them interact! They're the best of friends (though he'd say otherwise!)

Here's hoping that Charlie will stick to "his" things!!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I just re-read this thread--very funny you mentioned ice cubes, we've just started giving them to Rosie and thought it was our idea (I think it started with putting one in her water to cool her down). She loves to play with them.


----------

